# Mobile Detailers Insurance.



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick question as my business insurance is up for renewal.

What insurance company are all the Mobile Professional Detailers using just now? Any Pros or Cons with using the company you went with?

Cheers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

coversure on here are good from what ive heard


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah llyod at coversure sorted mine out , really helpful and only guys in country that even come close with this type of cover! Well worth it


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats the kind of chat I was looking for Stewart, brilliant!


----------

